# R32 Radio cassette player



## bazza1 (Aug 18, 2007)

Evening all,

Has anyone got an original radio cassette player ?

Cheers

Baz :thumbsup:


----------



## tgo nz (Aug 19, 2010)

I still have a cassette player in mine. Not sure if it's the factory original


----------



## Endlessr32 (Mar 9, 2014)

Good luck on finding one mate
Nice to see original bits going on
Not many originals driving around


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

hi we have a complete original stereo if needed

its in stock.

il get some pictures of it if you want, was going to pop it in the for sale section in a couple of weeks.


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

Out of pure interest, who made the original R32 stereo? Kenwood?


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

dont know as im not sat with the stereo, 

can find out,


----------



## Sleeper03 (Mar 30, 2008)

hello i dont suppose you still have the r32 gtr radio/cassette player do you? im sorry i know im resurecting an old thread


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

I don't have the original tape player but if you want a car radio with tape I'm sure I have one in the loft.
Was going to take it to the Antiques road show!


----------



## zimmersquirt (Aug 30, 2014)

Oe unit was Panasonic iirc.

Could be mistaken though , happens often lol


----------



## JoshThePonce (Jan 15, 2014)

The OEM speakers are Kenwood, not sure about the stereo


----------



## jsluck (Jul 3, 2015)

Panasonic I think. I just removed the OE amp from under the rear parcel shelf which was Panasonic.


----------



## Spawn (Mar 18, 2015)

i still use my OEM radio, i can remove it and check its brand if its important for you


----------



## UnderDriven (Jul 9, 2015)

I have a clean OEM cassette radio with a factory installed CD changer that mounts in the trunk if interested. The CD changer controls sit in the small storage space behind the shifter. Fits perfect like it was meant to be there.


----------



## Gt_rawr (Feb 10, 2016)

UnderDriven said:


> I have a clean OEM cassette radio with a factory installed CD changer that mounts in the trunk if interested. The CD changer controls sit in the small storage space behind the shifter. Fits perfect like it was meant to be there.


 How much are you asking ?


----------



## UnderDriven (Jul 9, 2015)

No idea what its all worth to be honest. Stereo buttons are mint and tape player still works.


----------



## Gt_rawr (Feb 10, 2016)

UnderDriven said:


> No idea what its all worth to be honest. Stereo buttons are mint and tape player still works.


Can you DM me some pictures please very interested!


----------



## Spawn (Mar 18, 2015)

I took mine off this weekend. for whom wonders the brand...


----------



## MimiUn (Apr 26, 2021)

Is there anyone still got this oem cassette player?

Pls kindly send me email:
[email protected]
Thanks.


----------

